# Vapers in Vanderbijlpark



## Michael van Jaarsveld (23/6/15)

Hi guys,

Just want know if there are any vaper in Vanderbijlpark? 

Send me a WhatsApp if you are maybe we can share some tips and you can teach me how to properly build a rba  074 803 0021


----------



## zadiac (23/6/15)

Vaders?

Only Vader I know, is Darth Vader


----------



## Michael van Jaarsveld (23/6/15)

Vaders? Lol I don't get what you mean?


----------



## Michael van Jaarsveld (23/6/15)

I am sure my op didn't contain the word vaders


----------



## zadiac (23/6/15)

Yes it did. It said "Vaders in Vanderbijlpark" hahaha. I think a mod changed the name just as I made my comment. I wouldn't have made it otherwise.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Michael van Jaarsveld (23/6/15)

I am sure with the auto correct nowadays the mods are constantly changing the word vaders to vapers!


----------



## KieranD (23/6/15)

@Michael van Jaarsveld I am not in Vanderbijl but I am up the R59 in Meyersdal  
You are welcome to pop in any time and we can go through all the ins and outs of rebuilding coils and wicking etc

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Michael van Jaarsveld (23/6/15)

Send me your number? Or WhatsApp me 074 803 0021


----------



## KieranD (23/6/15)

Michael van Jaarsveld said:


> Send me your number? Or WhatsApp me 074 803 0021



It's in my signature


----------



## Roodt (28/7/17)

Crickey... not many vaalies... either that, or we are all too ashamed to admit that we live in the vaal (just gave myself away didn't I?)


----------

